# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Exception dans un programme utilisant Hibernate

## caro_caro

Bonjour la liste,
je travaille sous l'IDE Eclipse et je souhaite rendre persistant mes objets  travers hibernate. Seulement lorsque j'excute l'application, j'obtiends l'erreur suivante et je comprends pas du tout pourquoi




> INFO [main] (Environment.java:464) - Hibernate 3.0.5
>  INFO [main] (Environment.java:482) - loaded properties from resource hibernate.properties: {hibernate.connection.driver_class=org.postgresql.Driver, hibernate.cglib.use_reflection_optimizer=true, hibernate.cache.provider_class=org.hibernate.cache.HashtableCacheProvider, hibernate.max_fetch_depth=1, hibernate.dialect=org.hibernate.dialect.PostgreSQLDialect, hibernate.jdbc.use_streams_for_binary=true, hibernate.query.substitutions=yes 'Y', no 'N', hibernate.proxool.pool_alias=pool1, hibernate.connection.username=hondjack, hibernate.cache.region_prefix=hibernate.test, hibernate.connection.url=jdbc:postgresql://lisi-oracle:5432/lrpx91, hibernate.show_sql=true, hibernate.connection.password=****, hibernate.jdbc.batch_versioned_data=true, hibernate.connection.pool_size=1}
>  INFO [main] (Environment.java:509) - using java.io streams to persist binary types
>  INFO [main] (Environment.java:510) - using CGLIB reflection optimizer
>  INFO [main] (Environment.java:540) - using JDK 1.4 java.sql.Timestamp handling
>  INFO [main] (Configuration.java:223) - Mapping file:  D:\travail_eclipse\OWLAPI\lib\HibernateMapping\XML\HibernateMapping\Root_Class_Entity.xml
> ERROR [main] (Configuration.java:232) - Could not configure datastore from file:  D:\travail_eclipse\OWLAPI\lib\HibernateMapping\XML\HibernateMapping\Root_Class_Entity.xml
> org.dom4j.DocumentException:  D:\travail_eclipse\OWLAPI\lib\HibernateMapping\XML\HibernateMapping\Root_Class_Entity.xml (Syntaxe du nom de fichier, de rpertoire ou de volume incorrecte) Nested exception:  D:\travail_eclipse\OWLAPI\lib\HibernateMapping\XML\HibernateMapping\Root_Class_Entity.xml (Syntaxe du nom de fichier, de rpertoire ou de volume incorrecte)
> 	at org.dom4j.io.SAXReader.read(SAXReader.java:266)
> ...


Merci beaucoup d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## dingoth

Utilise les balises [code] pour mettre ton code. Tu peux cliquer sur le # dans l'diteur pour y crire ton code. Ce sera bien plus lisible.

----------


## willoi

A priori, ca vient du fait qu'un des fichiers de mappings n'est pas trouv.

Fais voir ton fichier de configuration.

ps: je confirme pour la balise code

----------


## caro_caro

> A priori, ca vient du fait qu'un des fichiers de mappings n'est pas trouv.
> 
> Fais voir ton fichier de configuration.
> 
> ps: je confirme pour la balise code


Merci, l'erreur est la suivante


```

```

J'ai plusieurs fichiers de mapping. Un d'eux est le suivant:


```

```

Merci beaucoup d'avance

----------


## willoi

C'est ce fichier qui pose probleme :

Root_Class_Entity.xml

----------


## caro_caro

> C'est ce fichier qui pose probleme :
> 
> Root_Class_Entity.xml


Bonjour la liste,
j'aimerais savoir ce que signifie cette exception org.dom4j.DocumentException

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## alpha.omega

DOM et SAX sont des api pour manipuler des fichiers xml. 
Mais dans ton cas, l'exception semble provenir du fichier "Root_Class_Entity.xml" qui n'est pas trouv, comme le dit willoi.

----------


## willoi

> Bonjour la liste,
> j'aimerais savoir ce que signifie cette exception org.dom4j.DocumentException
> 
> Merci beaucoup d'avance pour votre aide


Comprends-tu vraiment ce que tu fais ?
Normalement tu dois avoir un fichier de configuration defini quelquepart qui fait appelle  ce fichier Root_Class_Entity.xml

Alors fais une recherche dans l'arboresecnce de ton projet et tu tomberas sur ton fichier de configuration.
Je ne suis pas devin et je ne vois pas ton projet et ne peut donc pas savoir ce que tu as fait !!

----------

